# Help - Red Colored Algae Outbreak!



## JVorhe212 (Sep 24, 2004)

I have a 60 gallon freshwater aquarium with a large red algae problem. I can clean it and in about 2 months its back. I have two 24W 10,000K bulbs on the tank, two aquaclear 70 filters, and two powerheads in the back corners to help with water movement. Also i always fill the aquarium with RO water and then add additives such as freshwater electrolyte salt, and black water extract.

I would just like some opinions on what type of algae this is and how i can eliminate it and prevent it. I will include some pictures.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

How long are your lights on per day?

What is your water change / gravel vac schedule and what is your fish stock?

If I had to guess its a red slime algae, cleaning up a few things can fix it


----------



## JVorhe212 (Sep 24, 2004)

My lights are on 12 hours per day and I do a 20% water change every 2-3 weeks. I vacuum the gravel once a month or so. I do have an under gravel filter in the tank as well, I'm thinking about removing it though because it just seems to be breeding ground for bacteria! The algae it self is pretty hard and takes a pretty vigorous scrubbing to remove it from the glass and rocks. If this is a red slime algae whats the best way to get rid of it?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Best way to get rid of it is find the cause. Remove the under gravel filter, that is likely a big cause of your problems.

I would turn down the lights to 8 or 10 hours, step up your gravel vac and water change routine to every other week, or every week for a month and then space it out to get rid of all the trapped waste and detritus.

That should take care of the problem.

Do you have a test kit?


----------



## JVorhe212 (Sep 24, 2004)

Alright I will be removing the under gravel filter this weekend, and scrub the glass down and clean the gravel.

Yes I have test kits for pH, Ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrite, GH, KH, and Phosphate.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I was going to say, test before you remove the UGF.. and then down the road in a few weeks. Will be neat to see how much your water quality gets better. If you are using RO water for your water changes, consider using a product like Seachem Prime instead of salt.

Keep us posted on how that works out for you!


----------



## JVorhe212 (Sep 24, 2004)

Alright will do! Thank you for the advice!


----------

